
NSFW Content Recognition - charlieirish
https://developer.clarifai.com/guide/tag#nsfw
======
gus_massa
The NSFW part was discussed yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11530304](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11530304)
(397 points, 17 hours ago, 124 comments)

But this article has more details about the API and other recognizing models.

